# where is chris mullis these days



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

just curious where chris mullis is these days and if anyone is in contact with him??also did he ever catalog all the cars he built??i have a couple but was always curious of the inventory of work he did..:dude::thumbsup:


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

no one at all??


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

my last phone call with him was over 5 years ago and I was under the impression that he no longer had interest in making bodies anymore. I had heard that he had some health issues, but I have no details. sorry to have lost another artisan at the height of his work.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks al..i have a couple of the cars.just do not know if the man ever cataloged what he built and when..seems when these cars go on the bay they get hefty monies..same at slot shows but not quite as crazy..got mine from a guy in my area who had quite a few and paid less than what they would go for on the bay..also got some in a couple lots..no plastic case or signed inserts just car only.would like to get new inserts and containers for the couple out of the case..but sounds like that aint gonna happen soon..thanks
dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Mullis, among his rumored health issues; bilked a benefactor out of some investment capital. This benefactor is well loved by the slot car community and a respected member of the slot board here. Undaunted said benefactor has since gone on to support other hugely successful ventures in our hobby.

As the topic arises from time to time; it can be researched in our archives.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks..did not know this tidbit..being back into the slot car hobby seriously again for only the last 3 or so years after being out for lets just say around 30 plus yrs.some of the brands including the mullis HOD were new to me. i aquired a couple and did not know the full history.too bad for the business deal.they were very nicely detaied car bodies..they would continue to do well had he been able to sustain it despite the health problems everyone speaks of.just another piece of the slotting puzzle...all the best.
dave


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Ditto on what Bill said! pig


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I hope he is well, I've met him at prior local HO shows. He came to my house
many years ago when I sold my collection and made some purchases. 
Afterward, he had a table at a show, called me over & gave me a blue metallic
Willys he had cast. The piece wasn't detailed & although I was tempted to paint
the trim, I left it as received.


----------

